# Thompson Encore



## Boyd Green (Sep 28, 2004)

I am considering buying a T/C encore for deer hunting.  
SST barrel, with realtree hardwoods stock and forearm in 308 win. 
What do you think about that setup?  Any experience with Thompson etc.?


----------



## mpowell (Sep 28, 2004)

sounds good, boyd.  go ahead and pick up one for me while you're at it!  thanks!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome weapon.  I have a ML barrel, turkey barrel and two centerfire barrels.  It is the only gun I use for all of my hunting.  I love the way it handles and shoots.  I stronly recommend them to anyone looking for a versatile weapon for all kinds of hunting.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Sep 28, 2004)

Great set up. I've got the .280 barrel and the .50 cal ML barrel. I've topped it off with a ZEISS. Can't wait until Texas!


----------



## Buzz (Sep 28, 2004)

Boyd Green said:
			
		

> I am considering buying a T/C encore for deer hunting.
> SST barrel, with realtree hardwoods stock and forearm in 308 win.
> What do you think about that setup?  Any experience with Thompson etc.?



I may be one the few on this board, but I just do not like the T/C Encore in the rifle form.   It just does not fit me well, and I cannot get comfortable with one.    However, if it fits you and that is what you want - it is a well made firearm.  I like my TC Contender, but it is set up to be a handgun instead of a rifle.

Personally, this is my idea of a nice single shot rifle.   This one is available in .308 Winchester as well.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 28, 2004)

You can't beat the Ruger #1's... My buddy has one in a .458win. Mag... talk about a BEAST!

The Encore are nice too, in my opinion...  .308 is a good caliber, but my hunting tends to be long range, so I'd want something more flatter shooting...

Nice setup though, Boyd.  It should serve you well.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Boyd.....*

There isn't a better gun made, IMO......

I bought mine last year and I love it!!!!!!!!!!

I know there are a lot of good guns out on the market, but the Encore is Great!!!!!!

I've got a Stainless with 7MM barrel and .50 caliber barrel.......

Oh yeah.....It shoots great too!!!!!!!!!!

You won't be disappointed if you go that way.....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 28, 2004)

My 22-250 has sheared the heads off a few does, and lots of piggies


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 28, 2004)

the last few years my only deer gun has been a T.C. either Encore or my Contender  can't go wrong with one-- and if ya don't like it you can sell it at any time--- I might even buy it if my better half dosen't find out


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Sep 28, 2004)

*Love my Encore*

I bought an Encore last year except mine is a pistol version. I have a 15" stainless 30-30 win barrell topped with 2X6 Bushnell scope. It shoots great and pistol hunting is a challenge. I harvested 2 does with it last year and I can't wait until I can carry it this year during gun season.

One note to remember when buying an Encore or any other firearm that can convert from pistol to rifle or back. I found out that it is legal to go from pistol as original product to a rifle version, but if you purchase the rifle version and then change it over to a pistol it is illegal. I don't really understand that since that is the design for it, but that is what I found out.
Buy one you will love it no matter what version you have.


----------

